# lavender albino's



## AM Pythons (May 28, 2010)

View attachment 148004
View attachment 148005
View attachment 148006
got these nice lavender albino mice & the 'moo cow' black &white...View attachment 148003


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (May 28, 2010)

cute


----------



## jacorin (May 28, 2010)

aawwww yeh......where were u when i needed to buy some?? uh...uh......lololololol...dont have anymore tubs to get more now...oh well will wait ha


----------



## Scleropages (May 28, 2010)

Bugger though you where going to post lav Albino darwins , LOL

Nice mouse's , haha


----------



## kkjkdt1 (May 28, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Bugger though you where going to post lav Albino darwins , LOL
> 
> Nice mouse's , haha


 
yeah, he hooked me in too bast**d, ha ha.


----------



## snakelady-viper (May 28, 2010)

The reptiles don`t care what colour they all go down just the same


----------



## Jakee (May 28, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Bugger though you where going to post lav Albino darwins , LOL


 
Same here !


----------



## yommy (May 28, 2010)

Scleropages said:


> Bugger though you where going to post lav Albino darwins , LOL



No such thing, they maybe lavenderish as hatchies to yearlingd though they all change once adults and stay with the whites, yellows and oranges. Please show me an adult lavender - urban myth........


----------



## Serpentess (May 28, 2010)

I have a mouse that looks a lot like the one in the second pic.


----------



## barbed_wire_dove (May 28, 2010)

I dunno, maybe they are flavoured different like little mousey jelly-beans. =D




snakelady-viper said:


> The reptiles don`t care what colour they all go down just the same


----------



## python_dan89 (May 28, 2010)

hahah snake food nice =)


----------



## AM Pythons (Jun 22, 2010)

its just fun seeing what colours come out... snakes dont care..


----------



## Scleropages (Jun 22, 2010)

yommy said:


> No such thing, they maybe lavenderish as hatchies to yearlingd though they all change once adults and stay with the whites, yellows and oranges. Please show me an adult lavender - urban myth........


 
Give me 10 years


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2010)

they look delicious


----------



## Tristan (Jun 22, 2010)

tatt2tony said:


> its just fun seeing what colours come out... snakes dont care..


 
they are all the same colour when the snake is finnished


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 7, 2010)

I actually think she's a marked dove brindle  Very pretty. I've been trying to get my hands on some of those for ages as i breed fancies as well as food.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 7, 2010)

i'll take some pics tomorrow, i have some really nice colours now, ive crossed them 'marked dove brindles' with a few others i have..


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 7, 2010)

i have these blue rats that have the 'champane cap' aswell but havnt got them to hold it to adult size, they lose it when older..


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm hopeless at explaining so hopefully someone jumps in haha

The 'blue' rats with the white cap are actually mink rats. They moult their baby fluff which is what the cap is.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 7, 2010)

ahh ok thanks..


----------



## pythrulz (Jul 7, 2010)

no matter what colour they are they still go down the snakes throat the same way


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 9, 2010)

here is my sideways striped mice in pale orange(gave birth to all striped, even the black one), orange & black & white stripe, if you look at the orange one he has a double wide stripe... few others like the funny gray one(i dont own any grey mice, so dont know who had him).. oh & i have a mink rat that lost its cap, but has got it back again(its a sub-adult now) hopefully it will hold to adult.. ill try to get pics up, it want let me upload them..


----------



## solar 17 (Jul 9, 2010)

*Most "blue" rats unfortunately have a genetic blood dissorder and the females when they give birth bleed HEAVILY some/most times fataly a lot of rodent clubs don't even except them its a shame as they are a beautiful looking rodent but unfortunately mine suffered the same end l was warned about ....dam shame so no more blue rats 4 me.....cheers solar 17 [Baden]*


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 9, 2010)

interresting.. i havnt lost any blue ones yet, i only have blue males at breeding age, i have about 10 blue females that are not to far off having a litter, ill look out for it.. thanks


----------



## Lonewolf (Jul 9, 2010)

There's actually two lines of blues going at the moment that haven't had these issues. Saz on here has a few litters and someone in Gosford used to have a really nice line but i'm not sure if she's still breeding. It's the ones that originate from around Newcastle that are having the most issues.


----------



## AM Pythons (Jul 9, 2010)

mine are from Newcastle ill see how i go.. i have had blue hooded ones have litters with no problems but there half supers so maybe thats why.. my solid blues come from a albino super rat x with a hooded blue, i had 1 blue hooded to start with & it was a super x aswell.. maybe i can get lucky because there got so much super in them.. i crossed some of my black rats with a super pew & they will even throw a blue now & then.. so the blue is well mixed in now..


----------



## Shinglegirl (Jul 9, 2010)

Very sweet Tony.


----------

